# 2 limits of ducks with the kiddo from the bank. No waders no decoys



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Talk about an excited 15 year old to get out and sit on the exposed ground with wind chill in the teens. She loves our matching 20 gauge Wingmasters. Mine given to me by my father at 12 years old. Hers given to her by me when she was 12 years old. Hers is cut down to junior length. We finished up our limit and forgot the new pictures. Had a blast w her this weekend. She shot a fantastic old buck too. Im guessing 8+ years old. He came out before legal time. Waited and waited watching my phone time and with his nose in the brush I said ok legal time...take him. Straight down in his tracks with 7mm-08 reduced recoil SST. 10 seconds later and he would have been gone. Her third deer this year with exact same result from those loads. She is ate up with it.....

Family friends ranch....this is the best buck taken since he has owned it for 5 years or so. She has passed a dozen young tens letting them get some age. After she finished her deer killin she wanted to get on the "ducky corn stealer squeelers"....sure punkin lets do it. No waders, no decoys.....just great memories with this kiddo. Dropped off her trophy duck and trophy buck to the taxidermist.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That is awesome.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

That's great. The deer's horns look old and gnarly. Bet it's gonna make a great mount. Congrats to all.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fantastic! 
Good job dad.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whew! Nice heavy antlers!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great read and good job. Congratiulations to you and her.
I love those 20s.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Beats my one gadwall and then this.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Double thumbs up , WTG


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like an excited Dad Too! Great memories!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Man that's a crusty deer. Looks good all around. Those ducks eat ok? Never shot those tree ducks before. I guess since they roost on my roof and trees every night never gave em much thought. Your post Inspired me to get my kids out and jump shoot some woodies in the backyard.


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

iamatt said:


> Man that's a crusty deer. Looks good all around. Those ducks eat ok? Never shot those tree ducks before. I guess since they roost on my roof and trees every night never gave em much thought. Your post Inspired me to get my kids out and jump shoot some woodies in the backyard.


Squealers are very good eating. Right up there with wood ducks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

RedXCross said:


> Double thumbs up , WTG


This^^^^


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Nice Job, it was good meeting you for the first time and on the water to boot. I see you live in Clear Lake, after 40 years in Clear Lake I moved a few miles down the street to Friendswood. I told the wife ok simply because I'm only a mile or two farther from my many boat ramps. We finally found the fish around 1 or 2 and had a decent slow lethargic winter bite. We will have to hook up some time.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

By the way I've changed my handle because after the recent security breach the 2cool admin for whatever reason would not give the necessary support to get me up and running. So I registered as a newbie, and not a sharpie. This is the second time I've changed my handle. So it shows me as a new member after about a dozen years on the site. lol


----------



## Cobra98 (Dec 18, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

That's what it is all about, hunting with your kids!!! The smiles tell it all.


----------

